# Names that contain Q,X,V or Z?



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

So I need two names for the 2 little fetal peoples i'm growing and I don't know the sexes yet so I may need two of either for each sex at come point.

So far only have one I love and that's a girl name with a great X in it, my name has a V in it and I have always been drawn to names with V,X,Q and Z's in them.
When you go to look up names you can find names that start with a particular letter but that leaves out ones that include it somewhere else, or anyone that are great and just not common.

so I turn to you ladies, can you help me brainstorm names for either sex, and maybe extra help either the boy options that start with or include theses letters? I shy away from really normal but am open to anything, I like ones that are creative and also seem classy.


----------



## stormgirl (Jul 7, 2006)

Zoli (my brother's name)
Zachary (other brother's name)
Zoe
Zenobia (Zen, for short)
Azalea
Lizzy

Xavier
Alexis
Alex(ander), Xander for short

Vivian
Avril
Liv

Quinn
Quimby
Quill
Quentin


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

I think you will LOVE this:

http://www.babynamewizard.com/namipe...ed-name-finder

You can put in exclusions so it will come up with names that only have those letters in them somewhere!


----------



## porcelina (May 2, 2007)

I have to nominate my favorite name, for boy or girl, though prob better for girl -- Quetzal (in English, would be pronounced "Ketzel," rhymes with pretzel). It is the name of a rare bird in South America, and I have always wanted to use it but it got nixed long ago. It definitely would throw people for a loop, though, I guess...


----------



## paintedfire (May 3, 2010)

Off the top of my head (and going through my lists







):

Oliver
Max
Alexander
Quentin
Ezra
Felix
Dexter
Evan
Vincent
Gavin
David

Violet
Maeve
Eve
Vivian
Veronica
Maxie
Zoe
Neve


----------



## Narmowen (Jan 7, 2010)

I've always liked Zoltan for a male name.


----------



## luckiest (Apr 29, 2009)

Felix, Xander, Rex, Evan, Quinlan (a family name for me -- brother's middle name is Quinlan and I have a great uncle with the same name that everyone called "Q")

Eve, Liv, Roxy, Genevieve...


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Axel
Edward
Edwin
Avery
Everett
Evariste
Devon
Ivan
Kevin
Sylvester
Sylvain
Balthazar
Jacques
Calixte
Dwight
Lorenzo
Ludovic
Oliver
Octavio
Pollux
Victor
Vincent

Avril
Evette/Yvette
Yvonne
Maeve
Mavis
Evangeline
Evelyn
Solveig
Sylvia/Sylvie
Jacqueline
Dominique
Frederique
Maxine
Axelle
Exene
Beatrix
Edwige
Edwina
Nolwenn
Roxanne
Calixte/Calixta
Eliza
Gwendolyn
Gwenaelle
Victoire


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

My son's name is Xan, and personally I think it's a pretty darn awesome name!









I also love the name Quinn for a boy, though it seems to be turning into a girls' name...


----------



## lotusma (Feb 23, 2010)

Aziel
Azura
Zela
Elisheva
Havelah
Avalon
Tenzin (boy)


----------



## BreakfastyMichele (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a friend named Anique, and she's always loved her name.


----------



## chellebee (Oct 13, 2009)

I like those letters too









Girl--Violet
Boy--Zane


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XanaduMama* 
My son's name is Xan, and personally I think it's a pretty darn awesome name!









I also love the name Quinn for a boy, though it seems to be turning into a girls' name...

Yeah I agree with this, cept of course luck would have it that one of my best friends is a Xandra and my sister used Quinn as one of her billion million names on her daughter, so I think both are out for me.

I like Roxxane that's my favorite, i guess I can tell you gals because I don't have to worry about you stealing it in real life.

For boys the one I like is Vaughn but not in love with it yet.

I feel like I need something more interesting

Keep them coming, I specially love to hear about ones I am not as likely to find in a list somewhere.

I spend my whole childhood being the only one with my name and so did my sister, but neither are really strange if that makes any sence? So I would like to give my babies the same special place.


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

Zuri


----------



## COgirl19 (Dec 26, 2009)

Levi - though that seems to be getting more common for boys.


----------



## AndrewsMother (Jul 30, 2007)

Viviana
Xosha


----------



## Stitches (Jul 28, 2009)

Zara or Neva for a girl?


----------



## trekkingirl (Dec 2, 2009)

how about Victory!


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

Hmm victory is kinda cool, I have always liked Victoria but wondered if it was a bit to classic and stiff, i'll have to write Victory on the list and live with it for a while.

Yeah Levi is nice, though I tend to shy away from names folks accociate with bibles. But I do like that one, too bad it's my husbands nephews name! Aparently the family has good taste.


----------



## mischievium (Feb 9, 2003)

I love the name Akiva.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

Akiva, ooooooo , So on the list! A great example of unique and still seams regal and classy!

and I hope you are flattered rather than bothered but I have Ezra on my long list at well.

This is so much easier with the girl names, I'm feeling like I'm going to be thrown a curve ball with the boys.


----------



## Kindermama (Nov 29, 2004)

vivienne
veronica
xavier
quinn
zoe
zion
axel
ezra
avery
aquila
ezekiel
izabelle/bella
maizy
ava
everett
evette
eve/eva
nova
neve
davis
avis
paxton
maxwell
max
alexis/alexia/alex/alexander
jaxson
hazel


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Girl-
Nova
Zanna(or Xanna)
Surya
Yars(could be boy, IDK)
Zitella
Zan

Boy-
Quentin
Quinton
Maxon
*****
Maddox

So these are all people's names I know personally or at least are friends of friend's or people's kids I know.


----------



## mischievium (Feb 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *•Adorkable•* 
Akiva, ooooooo , So on the list! A great example of unique and still seams regal and classy!

and I hope you are flattered rather than bothered but I have Ezra on my long list at well.

This is so much easier with the girl names, I'm feeling like I'm going to be thrown a curve ball with the boys.

Not a problem at all, Adork,







-- as long as you understand that if you use Akiva, it is still on my list and I still may use it







.

PS I'm SO happy for you





















!


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Aviva, and Zeta (my friend's step mother, and my step mother. Step mother's seemed to only come with unusal names when i was growing up.)


----------



## lotusma (Feb 23, 2010)

Rivka


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

Rivka is a wonderful name, just the feel I'm looking for, now if there was just a boy version....


----------



## bamsmom (Nov 9, 2007)

My sister's SIL named her son Maxton (I think they kinda made it up...they liked Max but not Maxwell, Maximillian, etc.)

Here are a few others that I know of off the top of my head...

Braxton
Zane
Zada

and I second the baby name wizard site...it's awesome...there's also a Baby Name Wizard book that's probably the best baby name book ever if you want something you can carry around with you!


----------



## AmyKT (Aug 20, 2009)

My daughter's name is Zora. If you're into literature, there's the connection to Zora Neale Hurston, an amazing author who was part of the Harlem Renaissance movement.

I knew a kid named Zephyr when I was little. They called him Zephie.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *•Adorkable•* 
Rivka is a wonderful name, just the feel I'm looking for, now if there was just a boy version....

There's not a boy version, but I bet you could find something similar if you check with Hebrew names - Rivka is Rebekah in Hebrew. Avram is similar in feel, maybe? Akiva is also Hebrew - it means to take by the heel, it's a variant of Jacob / Yaacov - he was the second twin and grasped his twin, Esau, foot as Esau was being born.

http://www.babynameguide.com/categor...?strCat=Hebrew

There's a ton to start with!


----------



## Jenne (May 21, 2004)

Some boy names









Zebedee
Hezekiah
Aqua
Quintus nn Quin
Axel
Victor
Zeus
Vann
Zann

Some Girl names








Zenobia
Hezter
Xylee/Xyleigh/Xyla
Zylee/Zyleigh/Zyla
Queen
Victoran
Silvia/Sylvia
Livia (she's a famous Greek)
Livianne


----------



## oiseau (Mar 30, 2008)

.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kalamos23* 
Rivka is Rebekah in Hebrew

Not quite, Rebekah and Rivka are two different pronunciations of the same root Hebrew letters רבקח and in old text Rivka is actually considered to be the more correct with REBECCA and REBEKAH are Anglicized spellings.

sorry i'll get off my soap box now


----------



## the_queen (Nov 3, 2005)

My daughter's name is Vallerie







So I highly recommend that one, I think it's beautiful.

Another girl's name I like is Vienna. Vallerie often gets called Veronica by people she's just met, who know her name starts with a V but can't remember it exactly LOL.

Here's some I like with those letters in them:

girls

Zali (Zah-lee)
Zalia (Zay-lee-uh)
Zadora
Zipporah (although I think in the bible this was a guy's name... I like it for a girl, love the nickname "Zippy" LOL)
Quinn
Quan (Kwahn)
Venus
Vivienne
Dixie
Trixie
Roxy/Roxanne
Dexy

Boys

Quintin/Quentin
Quinn
Voltaire
Vincent (i LOVE this name)
*****
Tex
Jaxon/Jax
Saxon
Zack/Zachary/Zachariah etc
Zeke (Zeek)
Zap (maybe a bit 'out there' lol but maybe short for something - I just love the sound of Zap)

Good luck!


----------



## Lauren31 (Feb 25, 2008)

My great grandma is named Izora which I LOVE but my DH and his whole family think its sooooo odd... pronounced eye-zora.


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

My niece's name is Zayne. I am quite fond of it.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *•Adorkable•* 
Not quite, Rebekah and Rivka are two different pronunciations of the same root Hebrew letters רבקח and in old text Rivka is actually considered to be the more correct with REBECCA and REBEKAH are Anglicized spellings.

sorry i'll get off my soap box now

No worries! I'm actually glad you know this







I took Hebrew in school, but it's easier to just say Rivka is Rebekah than to explain it all out, kwim? I do love the name Rivka though, if my sister wasn't already Rebekah, then we would probably use it. Have you found any names you like out of the lists?


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I've always loved the name Phoenix for a boy <3

Here are some others (sorry if they are duplicates):

Boys:
Lorenzo
Cruz
Maximilian
Dexter
Giovanni
Enzo
Knox
Rex
Blaze
Octavio
Zeke

Girls:
Genevieve
Hazel
Zara
Sylvia
Olive
Jacqueline
Angelique
Dixie
Xylia
Zora

My favorites of these ones are: Phoenix, Octavio, Olive and Xylia. With Phoenix and Xylia as sibs and Octavio and Olive as sibs.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyKT* 

I knew a kid named Zephyr when I was little. They called him Zephie.

I like Zephyr too! That was almost my DS1's middle name!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

btw, I love this post. I'm a scrapbooker and I'm already interested in trying to come up with names that use up the high volume of letters I don't consistently use currently.

Here's a name I love:

Xanthia

Isn't that pretty for a little girl?

For a boy:
Knox
Lennox
Dixon
Calix

For a girl:
Xaria
Xaida
Onyx
Qiana (pronounced Key-anna)


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for this tip, my dh bought their book last week and it is really interesting with good advice and nice name connections to look at. The website is even better! The search is so great, first one I have seen that is so flexible.
Thanks, I've been really enjoying wandering thu it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kalamos23* 
I think you will LOVE this:

http://www.babynamewizard.com/namipe...ed-name-finder

You can put in exclusions so it will come up with names that only have those letters in them somewhere!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

My high school art teacher's son's name is Zebulin, they call him Zeb. I always thought that was a cool name. Everyone else has named just about every other name I can think of


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

If you want to say it quickly, just say that Rivka is the original hebrew for Rebecca. It a family name for us for many generations and is currently in use, so a no go for us as well.

As for finding the ones I like, I have added a few to the list. I usually have to sit on names for a while to see if my interest gets stronger or fades over time, that's who I'm focusing on this now, i'd like to have things picked by 6 months and get to live with them for a while.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kalamos23* 
No worries! I'm actually glad you know this







I took Hebrew in school, but it's easier to just say Rivka is Rebekah than to explain it all out, kwim? I do love the name Rivka though, if my sister wasn't already Rebekah, then we would probably use it. Have you found any names you like out of the lists?


----------



## hawthornehill (Mar 17, 2010)

my favorites are:
violet, quinn, azalea and zora for girls
and zane, zeke, xander and xavier for boys


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

What would you folks think would be the adult full name that might have Mazzy as a nickname?


----------



## hawthornehill (Mar 17, 2010)

i like just mazzy, like mazzy star. no need for somehting longer









but how about Mae? then add the zzy to be cutesy in childhood.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh I was thinking mazzy as a boy nickname and wanted too him him something a bit more cultured and strong sounding as an adult.


----------



## Beverly (May 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *•Adorkable•* 
I spend my whole childhood being the only one with my name and so did my sister, but neither are really strange if that makes any sence? So I would like to give my babies the same special place.

My name, Beverly, meets these criteria, and it also has a v ... still, I'm not sure it has the feel you're going for.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Here are some more that I like:

Girls:
Beatrix
Bellatrix
Azure/Azura
Zabrina
Avalon
Clover
Ivy
Liviana
Maeva
Raven

Boys:
Zain/Zane
Jacques
Quest
Calvin
Sylvester
Evander
Gavin
Ivan


----------



## Jenne (May 21, 2004)

Hmmm...I'd think maybe a Maslow? Master? Are you sharing what it really is?







Inquiring minds want to know!









I thought of another boy name: Quaid

Jenne


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

I don't have any to add that I haven't seen here, but I had to sub because I'm loving all the names!


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jenne* 
Hmmm...I'd think maybe a Maslow? Master? Are you sharing what it really is?







Inquiring minds want to know!









I thought of another boy name: Quaid

Jenne

, what it really is? I don't know I just like the name Mazzy but think it needs a more adult professional version, so I was looking to see what folks come up with. Mazlow is neet, wonder if they would get sick of the unique spelling? Probably.

As for Quaid, wow I like that one! But I just said it a few times with my last name and boy it is strange how it not only does not work but makes the name itself not sound as nice. It's amazing how much the pairing matters and has a whole feel to itself.


----------



## Jenne (May 21, 2004)

Oh, I completly understand about adding the last name and having something delicious turn into fish stew!

I'll keep thinking!









I think Mazlow with the z instead of the s is fine. (But I really like it!







) It isn't a name that should throw anyone off seeing it in print about how to pronounce it. Lots of people have to spell their name when giving it to someone for the first time. I don't think it would be a problem...

Jenne


----------



## APBTlover (Dec 28, 2007)

What about Vera? I didn't notice that once posted yet. I LOVE that name, but some good friends of ours had a little girl and named her Veronica... and call her nothing but Vera. It was on our short list of future names but I'll get over it some day. *sigh*


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *APBTlover* 
What about Vera? I didn't notice that once posted yet. I LOVE that name, but some good friends of ours had a little girl and named her Veronica... and call her nothing but Vera. It was on our short list of future names but I'll get over it some day. *sigh*

I like Vera too. Veronica/Vera was on my shortlist for girls names with my last baby.


----------



## AmyKT (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
I like Vera too. Veronica/Vera was on my shortlist for girls names with my last baby.

Vera's also on the short list for us, but it sounds a bit too much like DD1's name (Zora), so I don't think we'll use it.


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *porcelina* 
I have to nominate my favorite name, for boy or girl, though prob better for girl -- Quetzal (in English, would be pronounced "Ketzel," rhymes with pretzel). It is the name of a rare bird in South America, and I have always wanted to use it but it got nixed long ago. It definitely would throw people for a loop, though, I guess...

Totally off topic, but I pnce played a quetzel bird in a skit...


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

Has anyone suggested Vibeke? I love that name.


----------



## Jenne (May 21, 2004)

Oooh. I'm not a total fan of Vibeke but I *love* Vivica and really like the more unusual German spelling...THANKS!

Jenne


----------



## SashaBreeze (Apr 18, 2009)

•Adorkable• said:


> I don't know I just like the name Mazzy /QUOTE]
> 
> The Mazzy conversation has cracked me up. That is my oldest daughters name.
> 
> ...


----------



## brennan (Feb 1, 2009)

I know its kind of an odd name, but I really like the name Tzeitel. Dh would NEVER go for it though. You have some great suggestions. Also I have a friend who's dd's name is Niveah (not pronounced the same as the skin care, rather than niveee-ah its pronounced niveh-ah).

ETA: Another one of my favorites is Aibhne, which I know does not contain any of your letters but it is Gaelic and is pronounced AiVnee


----------

